# American Greensome



## HRC99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Our Easter competition is an American Greensome and I have no idea what the hell that is!

Anyone shed any light on it?


----------



## Twire (Apr 1, 2010)

You and your partner both Tee off, then you play his ball, he plays yours, you then pick which ball to finish the hole with. But if you pick his ball, you have to play it, and visa versa.

Simples.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 1, 2010)

teams of 2. both drive then you play your partners ball and he/ she plays yours.


----------



## Spinn77 (Apr 1, 2010)

sounds a bit rubbish to me


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2010)

Both tee off. Both play second shots with other partner's ball, then choose one ball, and alternate into the hole. 

Mixed variation. If playing mixed, God help us, if man's ball chosen he plays 3rd shot, if woman's chosen, she plays 3rd shot, then alternate into the hole.

Good luck!


----------



## JT77 (Apr 1, 2010)

From what I can gather it is where you both tee off, then switch balls for your second shot, the best ball is then chosen for the 3rd shot.


----------



## Twire (Apr 1, 2010)

You and your partner both Tee off, then you play his ball, he plays yours, you then pick which ball to finish the hole with. But if you pick his ball, you have to play it, and visa versa.

Simples.  

Click to expand...

Should have mentioned after the pick, you take it in turns.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 1, 2010)

Someone at your club has a fascination for all things American.
Is it cheeseburger and fries for evening meal afterwards?


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 1, 2010)

You and your partner both Tee off, then you play his ball, he plays yours, you then pick which ball to finish the hole with. But if you pick his ball, you have to play it, and visa versa.

Simples.  

Click to expand...

I'm confused!   

So, we both tee off and then play each other's balls, we then pick one ball to finish the hole with and alternate shots from there?

Is that correct?


----------



## Twire (Apr 1, 2010)

You and your partner both Tee off, then you play his ball, he plays yours, you then pick which ball to finish the hole with. But if you pick his ball, you have to play it, and visa versa.

Simples.  

Click to expand...

I'm confused!   

So, we both tee off and then play each other's balls, we then pick one ball to finish the hole with and alternate shots from there?

Is that correct?



Click to expand...

That's it....apart from for the 3rd shot you will have to play the ball from your partners 2nd shot OR he will have to play the ball from your 2nd shot.


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 1, 2010)

You and your partner both Tee off, then you play his ball, he plays yours, you then pick which ball to finish the hole with. But if you pick his ball, you have to play it, and visa versa.

Simples.  

Click to expand...

I'm confused!   

So, we both tee off and then play each other's balls, we then pick one ball to finish the hole with and alternate shots from there?

Is that correct?



Click to expand...

That's it....apart from for the 3rd shot you will have to play the ball from your partners 2nd shot OR he will have to play the ball from your 2nd shot.
		
Click to expand...

It's getting more confusing!

So you keep playing each other shots until someone holes out and then that's your score for the hole?


----------



## Twire (Apr 1, 2010)

You and your partner both Tee off, then you play his ball, he plays yours, you then pick which ball to finish the hole with. But if you pick his ball, you have to play it, and visa versa.

Simples.  

Click to expand...

I'm confused!   

So, we both tee off and then play each other's balls, we then pick one ball to finish the hole with and alternate shots from there?

Is that correct?



Click to expand...

That's it....apart from for the 3rd shot you will have to play the ball from your partners 2nd shot OR he will have to play the ball from your 2nd shot.
		
Click to expand...

It's getting more confusing!

So you keep playing each other shots until someone holes out and then that's your score for the hole?
		
Click to expand...


Noooooooo...I'm not explaining this very well am I.

You both tee off, then you play his ball, and he plays yours. Then you decide which ball you would like to finish the hole off with. If you decide you would like to use your partners 2nd shot then you have to play that ball. If you decide that you would like to use your 2nd shot, then your partner has to play that ball..........then you alternate until the holes finished.


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 1, 2010)

You and your partner both Tee off, then you play his ball, he plays yours, you then pick which ball to finish the hole with. But if you pick his ball, you have to play it, and visa versa.

Simples.  

Click to expand...

I'm confused!   

So, we both tee off and then play each other's balls, we then pick one ball to finish the hole with and alternate shots from there?

Is that correct?



Click to expand...

That's it....apart from for the 3rd shot you will have to play the ball from your partners 2nd shot OR he will have to play the ball from your 2nd shot.
		
Click to expand...

It's getting more confusing!

So you keep playing each other shots until someone holes out and then that's your score for the hole?
		
Click to expand...


Noooooooo...I'm not explaining this very well am I.

You both tee off, then you play his ball, and he plays yours. Then you decide which ball you would like to finish the hole off with. If you decide you would like to use your partners 2nd shot then you have to play that ball. If you decide that you would like to use your 2nd shot, then your partner has to play that ball..........then you alternate until the holes finished.
		
Click to expand...

Got it!  I think I was being dense.  What a bizarre format.

Got any tips on strategy?


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2010)

Got it!  I think I was being dense.  What a bizarre format.

Got any tips on strategy?
		
Click to expand...

Have a few drinks beforehand, and laugh at but don't apologise for, bad shots.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2010)

Advice? Have the weekend off and come back for a normal competition


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with Homer sounds boring,i get the same feeling when our comps a bogey,dont know why.Ive got a new scoring system,a medal minus your stableford points lowest score wins,minus handicap i-e Shoots 88 scores 32 points minus 20 hcp =36 Example 2 Shoots 72 scores 40 points minus 4 =28.Will this work or is it a silly idea,thoughts


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Someone at your club has a fascination for all things American.
Is it cheeseburger and fries for evening meal afterwards?   

Click to expand...

They do don't they.  This one is a proper club cup so on my best behaviour.


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with Homer sounds boring,i get the same feeling when our comps a bogey,dont know why.Ive got a new scoring system,a medal minus your stableford points lowest score wins,minus handicap i-e Shoots 88 scores 32 points minus 20 hcp =36 Example 2 Shoots 72 scores 40 points minus 4 =28.Will this work or is it a silly idea,thoughts
		
Click to expand...

We have a comp on these lines but it's a 2 round affair played on consequetive weeks. First round is stableford and second is medal. Take your points away from your nett medal and thats your score , lowest wins.

I won last years with a nett 65 minus 39 points = 26 total (10 under h/c for the 2 rounds) bandit


----------



## bobmac (Apr 1, 2010)

I won last years with a nett 65 minus 39 points = 26 total (10 under h/c for the 2 rounds) bandit  

Click to expand...

Duffer


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## HRC99 (Apr 3, 2010)

You were all right.  Stupid crappy game.

I was paired with someone who was miles shorter than me.  He was rubbish hitting wedges & 9 irons into the green with my drives and I was crap hitting hybrids and 4 irons from his drives.

I had never played the course from back there and I was found very wanting.  Pleased when it was over.

We could take comfort that with 1.5 over net, there were a hell of a lot worse out there.  It was still rubbish and a crap format.


----------

